# Bareboat Charter on Lake Champlain ??



## wperdman (Jun 11, 2012)

I was up in Burlington, VT two weeks ago and was dissappointed to find out there are NO CHARTER companies left that will bareboat charter on the Vermont side of The Lake.

I am an experienced sailor who has saled New England since childhood and have chartered in Maine, MA, FL and BVI. I now have a son living and working in Burlington for the summer and thought it'd be a great opportunity to get some fresh water chartering in - and I love the Burlington & Lake Champlain area - always have since going to school at Middlebury College south of the lake.

Does anyone know someone or some company who'd consider a rental for a day or a couple of days over weekend or week after Jun 22-24 out of locations on the Vermont side of the lake?

Someone in a marina in Mallett's Bay mentioned there were time-share boats getting somewhat popular but I did not find one yet....


----------



## sea_hunter (Jul 26, 2000)

I thought I saw one near the CG dock in Burlington last fall (near the ferry terminal).


----------

